# Get your cleanup crew cheap!!



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

LiveAquaria.com has a build your own reef cleaner package. If you order over $60 shipping is *FREE*!! Did I mention that the prices are also discounted about 60% because your buying in bulk! My order was for $68, without this package it would have been $170!!!!!


----------



## csingh07 (Sep 20, 2010)

I am a fan of reefcleaners.org myself.... It is hard to give any other site a thought. Good find though  I hear good things about liveaquaria


----------

